# 2000 Mitsubishi eclipse rs 2.4 will not start



## VNVet67 (Sep 26, 2011)

While starting the engine, saw small flash and smoke from steering column. Engine will not start or even turn over now. Found ignition switch burnt up. Replaced the ignition switch and it will now crank over but will not run.

In the under hood fuse and relay panel there are three relays grouped together toward the front of the car. One is marked AT the others are only identified by an engine symbol. I'm sure one is the MFI relay. If I jump the contact side of all the relays on the relay sockets, engine will crank over and start. Seems to run OK.

Checked coils in relays and they all read about 74 ohms. With key on there is power to one side of the contact sockets on all relays and to one side of the coil on all relays. 

What do I need to check now? Thanks for any help.

Jerry


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi VNVet67


You will need a wiring diagram to trace the wires to the fuse/relay box, but having no power to all three there is definitely something wrong with the ignition relay or the harness. I'm guessing that there is a fusible link that burnt out to have knocked out the relay panel, the thing is a short circuit of that magnitude travels along the harness fusing wires together. You need to probe all the power wires that go to the ignition relay, if there is power then the relay isn't switching. Take relay cover off by prying it with a very fine screwdriver, inspect the contacts if they looked burned out carefully clean them with soft emery paper. Do a continuity test using your DVOM and test the trigger side of the relay not the coil by opening and closing the contact points manually. If there is no continuity on the trigger side replace the relay. 



post back your findings.


----------



## VNVet67 (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks for the reply

there is power to the fuse and relay panel. the switching side of the relays goes to ground through a ECM. But haven't found an ignition relay. I was also thinking about a fuseable link but was not sure where it would be located.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

So you put those relays to ground yourself, effectively bypassing the ECU? With a nasty little electrical arc like you experienced, I wouldn't be surprised if it got fried. Check your wiring and fuses first, but I'd think about ordering another ECU (used or from a yard) to have as a backup.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Mitsubishi have joint connectors that are on a bus line, these bus lines inter-connect every system on the car are those ok ?


Quick question: Do you hear the relay switch when you turn the key ?


----------



## VNVet67 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Troy

Yes that's right just bypassing it. Still looking, i'm old so it takes awhile.


----------



## VNVet67 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey Octaneman

Only one of them clicks. the other two does not. Thanks for all the info you have given me.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

It's not because we're old. It's because we take the time to do QUALITY work!


----------

